# For those searching for things and those willing to help get items to others



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

I will start it out. I am looking for these three busts that have been found at Homegoods and Marshalls stores. I am just outside of Charlotte, NC and am also willing to find things for those who cannot find them in there area. Thanks!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

You should also post what city/state you're in (zip code) so as to make it easier for those to find out how much it will cost you both to ship, or help out other haunters in the same area.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Great idea for a thread. 

I HAVE one of the TjMaxx/Homegoods fortune tellers- was planning to return it since I found several other items I liked better, but I will post here first in case someone is looking for it. It goes back on Saturday if no takers.  I have Paypal.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i think it is wonderfully generous of you all to do this.


----------



## SteelManCM (Jul 30, 2016)

It will also be beneficial to post where the items are sold. For example, the pictures of items in post #2 were taken at a store. Which one? This will make it easier for them to be tracked down.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

im looking for the dracula vampire bust also and id also take the vampire pair..........someone bought at the beginning of the season candlesticks with four bats going up the stick, they come in two sizes...i dont think anyone else has posted them since......if anyone sees them, id like whatever you find, pairs of them if possible. im in NC. i will pick up and ship also, not a problem for anyone looking. id rather use paypal and for shipping will pack well and drop off at ups store so the buyer can call and pay them by phone to ship to themselves....i'll pack to save you that expense and i pack well all this is in home goods tjmax or marshalls, so no confusion... tia


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

SteelManCM said:


> It will also be beneficial to post where the items are sold. For example, the pictures of items in post #2 were taken at a store. Which one? This will make it easier for them to be tracked down.


I think what they're saying is that they're willing to purchase the item and ship it to you if you're having trouble finding something in your own area. I am willing to join in and help as well.


----------



## SteelManCM (Jul 30, 2016)

mb24 said:


> I think what they're saying is that they're willing to purchase the item and ship it to you if you're having trouble finding something in your own area. I am willing to join in and help as well.


I get that. What I meant is that if you find a picture of an item that someone took at....Michael's and your local Michael's doesn't have it, then when you post the picture here, say that the item is found at Michael's, just not the one close to you.

It will cut down on the wild goose chases.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Halloweena said:


> Great idea for a thread.
> 
> I HAVE one of the TjMaxx/Homegoods fortune tellers- was planning to return it since I found several other items I liked better, but I will post here first in case someone is looking for it. It goes back on Saturday if no takers.  I have Paypal.
> 
> View attachment 299794


I'd love her if shipping isn't too crazy
Zip code 27828, Farmville, NC

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

SteelManCM said:


> I get that. What I meant is that if you find a picture of an item that someone took at....Michael's and your local Michael's doesn't have it, then when you post the picture here, say that the item is found at Michael's, just not the one close to you.
> 
> It will cut down on the wild goose chases.


This. I'm willing to ship stuff to other forum members (and have already done so). But I have no idea what store the items in post #2 are from. I THINK it's TJ Maxx/HomeGoods, but that's just a guess.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Forhekset said:


> This. I'm willing to ship stuff to other forum members (and have already done so). But I have no idea what store the items in post #2 are from. I THINK it's TJ Maxx/HomeGoods, but that's just a guess.


Pardon me........ I think we can do without the sarcasm. This Thread is meant to be helpful. You can certainly offer suggestions though. I guess I took for granted the many conversations that have gone on about these items might not have been viewed by a handful of members. I will update the post. Yes they're at home goods and Marshalls. Thank you however for offering to ship things to others, it is appreciated.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

jb1sb2 said:


> Pardon me........ I think we can do without the sarcasm. This Thread is meant to be helpful.


I'm not being sarcastic. I literally have no idea what store the items in your post are from. If that information isn't included in your post, how can people keep an eye out for them?


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Forhekset said:


> I'm not being sarcastic. I literally have no idea what store the items in your post are from. If that information isn't included in your post, how can people keep an eye out for them?


In that case I offer my apologies for misinterpreting. It wasn't what you said it was how it was put that I read as sarcastic. In a forum with the reach this one has, it's easy to misconstrue words when there's so many different cultures. I updated the post. Thank you for your input. And thank you for offering to help others.


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

I am on the hunt for all things Egyptian! Unfortunately my area of the country (Tampa FL) does not seem to be getting the Ross collections that other areas are getting, so if anyone is in Ross and happens to take a spin through the home goods aisle, keep an eye out for any statues or Egypty goodies and I will gladlytake it off your hands! 

This is the only one of them I own so far: 








(Own already)

These are the kinds of items I'm looking for:




























(These are just a sampling of the collection I'm interested in any pieces from, You get the idea )

Also looking for this snake from Ross (or wherever he might be hiding hehe):


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

jb1sb2 said:


> In that case I offer my apologies for misinterpreting. It wasn't what you said it was how it was put that I read as sarcastic. In a forum with the reach this one has, it's easy to misconstrue words when there's so many different cultures. I updated the post. Thank you for your input. And thank you for offering to help others.


No worries, sorry if I came off too blunt. Hope you're able to track down the items you're looking for.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

give this a bump, no luck today....our stores are moving stuff up towards the front now..lots of room to fill. did see the bride and skeleton couple...........homegoods in nc


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

screamqueen2012 said:


> give this a bump, no luck today....our stores are moving stuff up towards the front now..lots of room to fill. did see the bride and skeleton couple...........homegoods in nc


Another Groomless bride! What a shame! I did not see anything I know anyone wants.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

A Little Odd said:


> I'd love her if shipping isn't too crazy
> Zip code 27828, Farmville, NC
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


She is all yours  I priced out shipping today for USPS and it was around $13. Original price on the item was $25. PM me if that works for you.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sepiakeys, there's a store in my local mall that usually has a bunch of Egyptian stuff in it - it's supposed to be an African-themed store, I believe - so when I go there I'll take some pics for you - let me know if you see anything that floats your boat. I might have to stop in that mall this weekend for shirts for the hubby...


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Due to a very generous friend of a friend who happen to be coming to a city near me all the way from Alabama! I was lucky enough to get the masquerade and vampire busts! I will be out and about this weekend looking for things. So make sure you put things you need/want in the thread! I am still desperately searching for the skeleton groom below!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

anyone whos out there that sees this stuff please grab it for us...pleeeeeez.............jb1sb2.....great luck on the two busts, good friend you have and btw...love the hand mirror with the skulls...........got something else im wanting...........


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

ok in stock in my dining room right now..............is.......TWO HEADLESS HORSEMAN LIGHT UP SNOW GLOBES ON THE STAND...........if its what makes your heart go pitter patter, let me know, 14.99 plus tax, paypal me and you call my ups store and pay them directly for your shipping.........easie peezie. 

anything else........i'll get it if i see it here, just post.


----------



## drewguy (Feb 17, 2012)

I would love this lil guy!! Email me at [email protected] if find one!!


----------



## Dreamgoddess313 (Aug 30, 2016)

I would love to have the Tombstone Corners village pieces that are new for 2016 from Dollar Tree. I have been in four different Dollar Tree stores today searching for the new set. Only one store had any of the village pieces and they were from past years.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm still searching for the TJ Maxx/Marshalls broom. I pretty much tapped out driving out of my way searching. If anyone happens to find it and is willing to ship please let me know.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I saw a fortune teller at home goods this morning, I didn't buy it but would be happy to go back if anyone here wants one. It was $25 and it seemed like it would ship well. They also had two of the vampire busts.


----------



## Artcurus (Aug 15, 2016)

wouldn't this work better as a sticky?


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Cloe said:


> I'm still searching for the TJ Maxx/Marshalls broom. I pretty much tapped out driving out of my way searching. If anyone happens to find it and is willing to ship please let me know.


i'll look for you, they were out first, but i'll keep an eye out for one for you. they had quite a few stocked different times.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

dbruner said:


> I saw a fortune teller at home goods this morning, I didn't buy it but would be happy to go back if anyone here wants one. It was $25 and it seemed like it would ship well. They also had two of the vampire busts.


OMG PLEASE GO GET THE VAMPIRE BUST....HANDS UP HERE...i want him....


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I found a groom.








pm me and I will send. Screamqueen, I will go back to Homegoods tomorrow for the vampire bust. They had two this afternoon, hopefully they have one left. Also, at Marshalls tonight they had a vampire male/female double bust if anyone is interested.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

buy alert....ok i picked up a set of the skull cameos............ im going to ship some things for folks on tuesday, so they can go out then also...


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

screamqueen2012 said:


> buy alert....ok i picked up a set of the skull cameos............ im going to ship some things for folks on tuesday, so they can go out then also...


Are these the ones that are of their profiles or are they the ones where they're looking straight at you?


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I found a vampire bust at Homegoods if anyone is still looking for one, scream queen was able to find one locally.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

for scale, my two cameos hanging on my br wall...........the other two are available if anyone is looking for them, i grabbed them today for whoevers looking...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

heres also the two headless fellas, so you can see the paint details........i think they are spoken for........i'll let you know if not...


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Artcurus said:


> wouldn't this work better as a sticky?


Maybe, how do I do that?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

You don't, not user level, Larry use to handle that but he said he didn't want a lot of stickies at the top and generally kept it to 3-4 I think. Notice we have a lot more now, 7 last count, and not sure what the thinking is on this now with new ownership. It does stay with each page so the more you add to the top the further you have to scroll to see new post threads in general.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Ok folks. I went to my local HG and found one of the smaller hearses pictured here:




















I know it was hard to find these last year. So I'm offering up another one for a forum member in the spirit of the season. If you are interested in it, PM me and I can ship it out to you at cost. Bear in mind that this is a really awkward size and will require a large box to ship.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Sumrtym shipped me one of those hearses last year, they ship really well.


----------



## KrazyHorrorKid (Sep 5, 2016)

Anybody have one of those really old Inflatable Haunted Houses?


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Here's a long shot! I am looking for the entire 2014 Tombstone Corner Pieces from the Dollar Tree. Please contact me if you can help. I have noticed from a picture posted on here just days ago that the stores are still carrying them


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I bought the boxed set along with other pieces I saw individually in store. I did have one of our new members contact me about them after I mentioned it in the Dollar Tree thread but nothing definite yet. If it falls through I will contact you. I did display them in 2014 but never took them out last year. So technically they are used.


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

Not looking for anything, but this is really awesome that people are helping each other out with finding things. Everyone here is super nice, and it's why I come back to this forum every year at this time. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Kastaspella (Sep 7, 2016)

Noooooo......please don't return it!


----------



## Kastaspella (Sep 7, 2016)

OK....I just saw the date.....did you return it already?


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Guess I'll try here since no one responded in the TJ Maxx/Home Goods/Marshalls thread to me...

I'm looking for some of the stuff in these pictures: https://imgur.com/a/klvb6

- The pumpkin and black cat bowl/pails like items in the first picture
- The grinning cat statue and the Happy Halloween sign with cats and pumpkins next to it in the second picture
- Also looking for Shiny Brite ornaments/the Halloween character blocks (look vintage, spell out Halloween, they have little characters standing on the blocks?), and the witches brew/pumpkin spice cabinet thing

I think all this stuff is from Home Goods but I'm not 100% sure...anyways what I'm really asking is if anyone in my area has found these. I'm near the federal way/auburn/kent area of Washington state. PLEASE let me know if you find these!


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Guess I'll try here since no one responded in the TJ Maxx/Home Goods/Marshalls thread to me...
> 
> I'm looking for some of the stuff in these pictures: https://imgur.com/a/klvb6
> 
> ...


I think I know what blocks you are looking for. You can get the vintage Halloween character blocks on the christmastraditions.com website. The link is here:

https://www.christmastraditions.com/product/X43388.html

I hope this helps!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Guess I'll try here since no one responded in the TJ Maxx/Home Goods/Marshalls thread to me...
> 
> I'm looking for some of the stuff in these pictures: https://imgur.com/a/klvb6
> 
> ...


Hi! Sorry, I have been watching that thread to, I must have missed your post. I am all the way across the country from you on the East Coast. If I come across any of these would you like me to grab them for you? Those shiny bright ornaments come in two different sizes and many different patterns. Looking for any in particular?


----------



## Kastaspella (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm looking for the Home Goods Fortune Teller.....can't find it ANYWHERE


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

jb1sb2 said:


> Hi! Sorry, I have been watching that thread to, I must have missed your post. I am all the way across the country from you on the East Coast. If I come across any of these would you like me to grab them for you? Those shiny bright ornaments come in two different sizes and many different patterns. Looking for any in particular?


The miniature ones with cats on them? I just went to my local HGs and they didn't have anything I needed sadly...except that witches brew cabinet but...man it's pricey. But idk...I'd be fearful of shipping any of this stuff...I don't trust the mail system in America...I've gotten a lot of broken stuff over the years.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Juno_b said:


> I think I know what blocks you are looking for. You can get the vintage Halloween character blocks on the christmastraditions.com website. The link is here:
> 
> https://www.christmastraditions.com/product/X43388.html
> 
> I hope this helps!


Yeah that helps, at least knowing the name of it...I'll have to search around for a lower price though


----------



## PoeLover (Sep 8, 2016)

I had to come on and post for those searching for items. If anyone lives near the Deptford, NJ Home Goods, they had 3 groom busts and 1 bride bust there this morning. They were also putting more Halloween out on the shelves. They also had a lot of the bigger items, i.e. the mailbox, the dragon, fortune teller, phone booth.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I saw a fortune teller last weekend at Homegoods, I'll check and see if they still have it this weekend. I would be happy to send it if by some miracle it is still there. Will let you know.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Juno_b said:


> I think I know what blocks you are looking for. You can get the vintage Halloween character blocks on the christmastraditions.com website. The link is here:
> 
> https://www.christmastraditions.com/product/X43388.html
> 
> I hope this helps!


Too bad tjmaxx and the sister stores are not carrying it seems this year. I remember i paid $14.99


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

WickedChick said:


> Juno_b said:
> 
> 
> > I think I know what blocks you are looking for. You can get the vintage Halloween character blocks on the christmastraditions.com website. The link is here:
> ...


I have only seen one set at Homegoods this year. I didn't even notice them until someone brought them up because they were in a picture I took.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

PoeLover said:


> I had to come on and post for those searching for items. If anyone lives near the Deptford, NJ Home Goods, they had 3 groom busts and 1 bride bust there this morning. They were also putting more Halloween out on the shelves. They also had a lot of the bigger items, i.e. the mailbox, the dragon, fortune teller, phone booth.


Three grooms?!?!?!?! That must be why our stores never got any!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

AstorReinhardt said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! Sorry, I have been watching that thread to, I must have missed your post. I am all the way across the country from you on the East Coast. If I come across any of these would you like me to grab them for you? Those shiny bright ornaments come in two different sizes and many different patterns. Looking for any in particular?
> ...


I don't think I have seen those. I understand on shipping.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

screamqueen2012 said:


> anyone whos out there that sees this stuff please grab it for us...pleeeeeez.............jb1sb2.....great luck on the two busts, good friend you have and btw...love the hand mirror with the skulls...........got something else im wanting...........


Hey! Did you ever get your hands on a mirror?


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

WickedChick said:


> Too bad tjmaxx and the sister stores are not carrying it seems this year. I remember i paid $14.99


Dang! I had a feeling they were cheaper then that website somewhere...I was planning on hitting TJ to see if they had them...  Well now that I know they're cheaper...I'm not going to settle till I get them for $15...this might take me awhile...


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Anyone still looking for bride and groom (preferably northern California/bay area peeps who want to do local pick up)? 
I got lucky and scored the set, but I didn't realize the bride's chin is cracked and missing some of the material (there is a hole)...so I'm going to return both because I just can't spend $150 on the set when half is broken...so if anyone wants to buy the groom, I have one (or even the bride, if the damage does not matter to you) let me know (PM me), otherwise I will return to the store this weekend most likely


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

If anyone finds this at target and can pick it up for me, i would be so grateful. it is $5.00 it is from the dollar section
trick or treat pillow (its 3 pillows connected and sold as one.


----------



## Kastaspella (Sep 7, 2016)

Oh thank you......I would REALLY appreciate it......I saw it at the Home Goods by me.....went back and it was gone......talk about buyers regret


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

WickedChick said:


> If anyone finds this at target and can pick it up for me, i would be so grateful. it is $5.00 it is from the dollar section
> trick or treat pillow (its 3 pillows connected and sold as one.
> View attachment 314258


I believe I just saw that today. I'm from the NE. Unsure where you are located and/or if it would be more feasible for someone closer.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Need this please. Zip is 33511


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Kastaspella, I will go either tonight or tomorrow and let you know. I think I have the perfect box for it too. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Cloe said:


> I believe I just saw that today. I'm from the NE. Unsure where you are located and/or if it would be more feasible for someone closer.


Sending you a PM


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

jb1sb2 said:


> Hey! Did you ever get your hands on a mirror?


woo yes i finally did today....found one....and i think i am done at home goods.........im still kinda looking for a match to a pewter tone bat candle stick but i may live with the one........thanks for checking with me


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

screamqueen2012 said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! Did you ever get your hands on a mirror?
> ...


Great! Glad you did! I saw one so I grabbed it just in case you hadn't. If you have a picture, I'll keep an eye out for it. But I'm not sure what that one looks like.


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i think it is wonderfully generous of you all to do this.


 I agree.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks to Dbruner, my bride has a groom! Thanks!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

You are so welcome, jb1sb2! Every bride needs a groom.

Kastaspella - I went back to Homegoods today and the fortuneteller was gone. I will keep looking.


----------



## Kastaspella (Sep 7, 2016)

I really appreciate it dbruner!! That is very sweet of you!!


----------



## Kastaspella (Sep 7, 2016)

dbruner......thank you for the effort!!


----------



## Mhrdz12 (Aug 17, 2013)

Does anybody have an "at home" near them?? I'm looking for this item


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Cloe said:


> I believe I just saw that today. I'm from the NE. Unsure where you are located and/or if it would be more feasible for someone closer.


I am picking up now

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

A Little Odd said:


> I am picking up now
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


I did pick it up for her. She does live in the same state as me so unsure what she wants to do. Have not got an exact shipping quote for her but do have her zip.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Cloe said:


> I did pick it up for her. She does live in the same state as me so unsure what she wants to do. Have not got an exact shipping quote for her but do have her zip.


K, will hold for a bit but can easily return.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Anyone willing to ship the 99 cents store gargoyles? I think there are 3 styles. Also the Zombie gnomes?

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## chloerlz (Jul 26, 2014)

If anyone sees this Halloween plate from Home Goods, could they please, please pick it up for me! I will pay the cost and shipping. I believe they cost $3.99 or $4.99. I just need one more for my set! Thanks!!


----------



## Kastaspella (Sep 7, 2016)

almost thought I had the home goods fortune teller today until the guy told me it was 3 feet tall and $300!!
I've never seen the big one


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

A Little Odd said:


> Anyone willing to ship the 99 cents store gargoyles? I think there are 3 styles. Also the Zombie gnomes?
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


I would but I don't think we have the 99 cent stores here :/


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

chloerlz said:


> If anyone sees this Halloween plate from Home Goods, could they please, please pick it up for me! I will pay the cost and shipping. I believe they cost $3.99 or $4.99. I just need one more for my set! Thanks!!


I will keep an eye out!


----------



## Kastaspella (Sep 7, 2016)

Chloerlz......I looked for your plate tonight. ..our store didn't have it but I'm going to look at another one tomorrow. ...I saw it on Ebay for $30 minus shipping.....the scalpers are really getting on my nerves.....so glad I found this group with so many nice people


----------



## chloerlz (Jul 26, 2014)

Kastaspella said:


> Chloerlz......I looked for your plate tonight. ..our store didn't have it but I'm going to look at another one tomorrow. ...I saw it on Ebay for $30 minus shipping.....the scalpers are really getting on my nerves.....so glad I found this group with so many nice people


Thanks so much for checking for me, I really appreciate it! It makes me so mad these scalpers don't even appreciate Halloween like us and go in and buy everything and sell it so we don't have a chance to find it. And then to mark it up so high on eBay. Ughhh!! Oh and I love this group too, I love looking at everyone's goodies!


----------



## chloerlz (Jul 26, 2014)

jb1sb2 said:


> chloerlz said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone sees this Halloween plate from Home Goods, could they please, please pick it up for me! I will pay the cost and shipping. I believe they cost $3.99 or $4.99. I just need one more for my set! Thanks!!
> ...


Thanks so much!! I had to buy an incomplete set of plates lol! My hubby said just to return them, but I can't!!


----------



## Kastaspella (Sep 7, 2016)

Chloerlz.....I looked again and they didn't have it but I will keep checking....they did have the HUGE fortune teller though...holy moly!!


----------



## chloerlz (Jul 26, 2014)

Thank you so much for keeping an eye out for me, you rock! Holy Moly is right, that's huge, wow!! It's super cool though.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

A Little Odd said:


> Anyone willing to ship the 99 cents store gargoyles? I think there are 3 styles. Also the Zombie gnomes?
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


If you haven't already, you might also ask on the 99 Cents thread (only because there aren't many stores, so there aren't a lot of folks who have one nearby). Unfortunately, I no longer live near one of their stores. They REALLY need to expand out of the southwest!


----------



## Dinobuzz (Oct 12, 2015)

chloerlz said:


> If anyone sees this Halloween plate from Home Goods, could they please, please pick it up for me! I will pay the cost and shipping. I believe they cost $3.99 or $4.99. I just need one more for my set! Thanks!!


Do you want me to check at my HomeSense? I'm in Canada.


----------



## chloerlz (Jul 26, 2014)

Dinobuzz said:


> chloerlz said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone sees this Halloween plate from Home Goods, could they please, please pick it up for me! I will pay the cost and shipping. I believe they cost $3.99 or $4.99. I just need one more for my set! Thanks!!
> ...


I've never heard of a Home Sense. Yea, absolutely if you don't mind checking for me, thanks a lot!! This plate seems impossible to find, I may have to wait to next year to hunt for it again. All my Home Goods around here seem not be getting anything else in.


----------



## Dinobuzz (Oct 12, 2015)

chloerlz said:


> I've never heard of a Home Sense. Yea, absolutely if you don't mind checking for me, thanks a lot!! This plate seems impossible to find, I may have to wait to next year to hunt for it again. All my Home Goods around here seem not be getting anything else in.


HomeSense is a sister store to Winners/Marshalls/TJMaxx .... they all carrying same stuff but some have more of it like Halloween, than others... we just don't have TJMaxx here. Winners seem to be slow in getting stuff out but our HomeSense is puking Halloween...they even have the Headless horseman statue!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

chloerlz said:


> If anyone sees this Halloween plate from Home Goods, could they please, please pick it up for me! I will pay the cost and shipping. I believe they cost $3.99 or $4.99. I just need one more for my set! Thanks!!


I looked this morning did not find that exact plate. However I did find quite a few of a similarly patterned dinner plate with a scalloped Edge. If you don't find that last one would you want to switch to a scalloped Edge?


----------



## chloerlz (Jul 26, 2014)

jb1sb2 said:


> chloerlz said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone sees this Halloween plate from Home Goods, could they please, please pick it up for me! I will pay the cost and shipping. I believe they cost $3.99 or $4.99. I just need one more for my set! Thanks!!
> ...


Thank you!! I'm going to send you a message now.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

jb1sb2 said:


> I would but I don't think we have the 99 cent stores here :/


what do the gargoyles look like, you caught my attention...lol i wish we had them over here on east coast


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

jb1sb2 said:


> I looked this morning did not find that exact plate. However I did find quite a few of a similarly patterned dinner plate with a scalloped Edge. If you don't find that last one would you want to switch to a scalloped Edge?


these are cute plates...i like the scalloped.....


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

No idea! I am on the East Coast with you! BTW the skeleton groom is popping up at all the stores near me! Figures after I got one! LOL!




screamqueen2012 said:


> what do the gargoyles look like, you caught my attention...lol i wish we had them over here on east coast


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Anyone aware of anywhere else I could find the plaques in these pictures? I cropped them from Rogers Gardens pictures on their website.
Never mind, Someone on the Rogers Gardens thread helped me. They are gorgeous! but Expensive!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mhrdz12 said:


> Does anybody have an "at home" near them?? I'm looking for this item


I am going by there tomorrow, I will check for her in case you haven't found her.


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

Do people still need stuff from Home Goods? There is one really close to me here in PA. Anything I need to look for?


----------



## Kastaspella (Sep 7, 2016)

Pumpkin215....I've been looking for the smaller fortune teller FOREVER......


----------



## Kastaspella (Sep 7, 2016)

I don't think I'm gonna find her around here.....our Homegoods is thinning out Halloween shelves and putting out Thanksgiving


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

Kastaspella said:


> Pumpkin215....I've been looking for the smaller fortune teller FOREVER......
> View attachment 329825


Okey dokey. I'll try and get there tomorrow.


----------



## Kastaspella (Sep 7, 2016)

awe....thank you....you are awesome!!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Kastaspella said:


> Pumpkin215....I've been looking for the smaller fortune teller FOREVER......
> View attachment 329825


I've been keeping my eye out for you as well. I even scoped out a HG that I remember seeing another one but sadly it was gone. 

Buyer beware however. Shipping on this item was a little steep due to the size and weight.


----------



## Kastaspella (Sep 7, 2016)

Thank you Halloweena!! Yes, I know shipping wouldn't be cheap and I could just see them throwing it around like a pillow and something breaking off on it (wouldn't be the first time) but I would take that chance.......can't believe how everything is picked over and it isn't even October yet.....unreal.....so happy I found this forum with such nice people


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I know jb1sb2 is looking out for two things for me but, why not try here. I've given up hope of finding the stuff I want locally...I plan on going to HGs in the next few days for once last look around but if I can't find what I want, I'm going to have to rely on someone here.

I'm looking for these:

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/375769162642482098/
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/212513676136092228/

Those are the big two that I'm after...if I get those I'll feel ok about not getting anything else on my list lol.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

It is funny how we hear so many people complaining about Halloween stuff being out, but the shelves are emptying. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

I usually get to a TJ Maxx, Marshall's or Home Goods this time every year. Sadly, I don't have one close by me and I have to travel a significant distance to get to one and I can't make the drive this year. I was interested in one of the Bella Lux/Witch Crafters upscale looking witch dolls that come out every year but I'm not sure if anyone would be willing to pick one up for me. I like these standing ones the best, if anyone is willing I'd pay for it plus shipping


----------



## Kastaspella (Sep 7, 2016)

I think I saw that one in the middle at Tuesday Morning.....but it was a few weeks ago.....I will check


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

Kastaspella said:


> I think I saw that one in the middle at Tuesday Morning.....but it was a few weeks ago.....I will check


Thank You!!!


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

Ok, they had a HUGE fortune teller there. It was the size of me and $400. It was the only one I saw. It sounds like you are looking for a smaller one.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Was someone here looking for a ouija cheeseboard? Spotted one tonight...


----------



## Kastaspella (Sep 7, 2016)

yes....our store just got the BIG one in.....she's awesome but I don't have the $$$ or space for her


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I know jb1sb2 is looking out for two things for me but, why not try here. I've given up hope of finding the stuff I want locally...I plan on going to HGs in the next few days for once last look around but if I can't find what I want, I'm going to have to rely on someone here.
> 
> I'm looking for these:
> 
> ...


I like those Halloween tree balls.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

AstorReinhardt said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! Sorry, I have been watching that thread to, I must have missed your post. I am all the way across the country from you on the East Coast. If I come across any of these would you like me to grab them for you? Those shiny bright ornaments come in two different sizes and many different patterns. Looking for any in particular?
> ...


Are these the ones?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I'm looking for these:
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/212513676136092228/


Christmas Traditions used to have those blocks but they are sold out.

I saw a ton of ornaments at my HG last Friday & we're going that direction tonite so I'll check again tonite if I can.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

jb1sb2 said:


> Are these the ones?


Super close, they're the same design but the bats/cats are black. But hell I'd take them because I don't think I can be picky right now.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I traveled to 4 Target stores all over looking for a trick or treat triple pillow for a forum member and have been waiting for an address. Apparently I just found out they were lucky enough to get it elsewhere. She mentioned someone else may be looking? If so let me know before it goes back. I've had 3 members on here over the last few years pick things up for me and it was so appreciated that I wanted to return the favor so if someone else is looking please pm me.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/gms/5773095633.html If anyone is interested. Here in the Jacksonville area, this house has tons of stuff tomorrow. Short notice but take a look, if you see something let me know I'll go to it and see what I can find for you. If you see something feel free to e-mail me at : [email protected] and tell me what you want me to check out for you no problem.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> Christmas Traditions used to have those blocks but they are sold out.
> 
> I saw a ton of ornaments at my HG last Friday & we're going that direction tonite so I'll check again tonite if I can.


I saw the ones on Christmas Traditions but at $30 + shipping...that was insane to pay.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is a list of some of the items:
Scene setter wall covering - 10, new
Candelabras - 5 each - have 3 of them, new
Halloween Vintage Dracula door greeter - $20
Halloween Medusa two faced lighted statue. Measures 14" $30
Halloween scene setters 
Halloween Gemmy 10 foot inflatable pumpkin
Halloween gemmy lighted talking witch mirror with candles. Measures 15 " × 11 " $25
Halloween Gemmy haunted talking moving books. Measures 8 " × 8 " $25
Halloween Gemmy 7 foot Gargoyle "Rare"
Halloween costumes - all sizes

They state that all prices are negotiable


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

AstorReinhardt said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> > Are these the ones?
> ...


Okay I bought those just in case, so I have them. I'm headed to one more HomeGoods right now and I will check for the other ones there. But that's the last one I'm going to right now because the others are around Charlotte and I'm not risking getting in the middle of those riots for anything.


----------



## Dinobuzz (Oct 12, 2015)

chloerlz said:


> I've never heard of a Home Sense. Yea, absolutely if you don't mind checking for me, thanks a lot!! This plate seems impossible to find, I may have to wait to next year to hunt for it again. All my Home Goods around here seem not be getting anything else in.


I looked for your plate all week & no luck....hope you do find one!


----------



## Kastaspella (Sep 7, 2016)

still looking for the smaller fortune teller.....has anyone seen it anyplace other than Home Goods?


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

A Little Odd said:


> Anyone willing to ship the 99 cents store gargoyles? I think there are 3 styles. Also the Zombie gnomes?
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Are those the same gargoyles the dollar store carries? If so i picked up more than i need let me know if 
You still need them! ( i may have the zombie gnomes too will check)


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Malicious said:


> Are those the same gargoyles the dollar store carries? If so i picked up more than i need let me know if
> You still need them! ( i may have the zombie gnomes too will check)


Not sure....have never seen at any of my Dollar Trees. That would be awesome!!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Kastaspella (Sep 7, 2016)

I found this adorable mug at Marshalls.....haven't seen another one like it though


----------



## Kastaspella (Sep 7, 2016)

side view


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

Kastaspella said:


> I found this adorable mug at Marshalls.....haven't seen another one like it though
> View attachment 335873


We bought one for our Secret Reaper victim at TJ Maxx. And they had a couple of different designs in the same style at one of the Home Goods we went to.


----------



## SweetVenom1986 (Sep 24, 2016)

Hello I am looking for this plush hello kitty Halloween greeter if any of you have it and are willing to sell it please let me know I am located in Palmdale CA and will be paying with paypal or cash if you are local please let me know if you have it please thank you


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

A Little Odd said:


> Not sure....have never seen at any of my Dollar Trees. That would be awesome!!
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk



let me know if this is what you are looking for? they are small


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Malicious said:


> let me know if this is what you are looking for? they are small
> 
> View attachment 336177


Are those the ones that go with the village? I have those little guys. The ones @ 99 cents store are about 6".

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

jb1sb2 said:


> Okay I bought those just in case, so I have them. I'm headed to one more HomeGoods right now and I will check for the other ones there. But that's the last one I'm going to right now because the others are around Charlotte and I'm not risking getting in the middle of those riots for anything.


Any luck finding them at that last HGs or not? RCIAG found some orange and gold ones that have the same design on them but I was going to hold out in case you managed to find the black ones, if not I think I'll go with the ones RCIAG found for me.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

AstorReinhardt said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I bought those just in case, so I have them. I'm headed to one more HomeGoods right now and I will check for the other ones there. But that's the last one I'm going to right now because the others are around Charlotte and I'm not risking getting in the middle of those riots for anything.
> ...


No luck! Sorry! Ok no worries!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I found these on Amazon as we dont have a local Home Goods. Is 24.95 a good price? I am wondering what they originally sell for. I just discovered they make these thanks to this post and I love them. I collect the vintage Christmas ones and to find out they make Halloween well... must have them


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

A Little Odd said:


> Are those the ones that go with the village? I have those little guys. The ones @ 99 cents store are about 6".
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


yes they go with the village. I will keep an eye out for the ones your looking for!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Ok I got the Shiny Brite ornaments down...now for the vintage looking character blocks. The Halloween or Boo ones. So long as I get one version this year, I'll be happy.

I was trying to remember where people said they saw them this year...but I couldn't remember anyone saying they saw them...do stores even have them this year? :/


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

If anyone runs across a bat knocker at Ross, please keep me in mind. I just need one. Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

Hallow-art said:


> I usually get to a TJ Maxx, Marshall's or Home Goods this time every year. Sadly, I don't have one close by me and I have to travel a significant distance to get to one and I can't make the drive this year. I was interested in one of the Bella Lux/Witch Crafters upscale looking witch dolls that come out every year but I'm not sure if anyone would be willing to pick one up for me. I like these standing ones the best, if anyone is willing I'd pay for it plus shipping
> View attachment 331193
> View attachment 331201
> View attachment 331209
> ...


Is anyone willing to pick one of these witches up for me? I'll pay the cost and shipping


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hallow-art I will keep an eye out for a witch & everyone else's things too! I don't have a home goods but I do have tj maxx, marshals & Ross 

Can anyone help me out pleaseee! 

I'm looking for a snoopy candy dish from CVS 

Attached is a pic Barbie took, she checked her cvs but they were all out 

I appreciate it! I will PayPal 

Thanks!


----------



## Kastaspella (Sep 7, 2016)

that is adorable! I will keep my eyes open!


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

Spookybella977 said:


> Hallow-art I will keep an eye out for a witch & everyone else's things too! I don't have a home goods but I do have tj maxx, marshals & Ross
> 
> Can anyone help me out pleaseee!
> 
> ...


Thank You!! I have two CVS' stores close to me, I will look for Snoopy for you. Probably tomorrow


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

Spookybella977 said:


> Hallow-art I will keep an eye out for a witch & everyone else's things too! I don't have a home goods but I do have tj maxx, marshals & Ross
> 
> Can anyone help me out pleaseee!
> 
> ...


My CVS has three Snoopy Halloween jars left.














Now if you're willing to help me get one of those witches from TJ Maxx I'd be more than happy to get you your Snoopy jar


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Anyone having any luck finding the Boo or Halloween vintage character blocks?


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hallow-art yes! I will go check today because they didn't have any last time I went anymore but I can also check marshals! I will let you know later if I find one

Thanks!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Sweet venom are you still looking for the plush hello kitty?? My Walmart has some


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Anyone having any luck finding the Boo or Halloween vintage character blocks?


These seem to be a Holy Grail item now!!

I haven't seen ANY this year & what I saw at Traditions is sold out. I just put mine out & the price I paid ages ago at TJMaxx was $7.99!!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Astor I haven't seen any this year last year I only saw one..


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm going to CVS today or tomorrow but I have very little hope they have anything out. I love the pharmacy there but they barely had any candy out last week while all the boxes for stuff were sitting on the shelves unopened.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

HallowArt sorry no luck at TJ Maxx 

After work I will check marshals


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

Thank you, if not, no biggie . Let me know if you want the Snoopy jar, I can pick it up before the end of the week. There's another CVS by me too in case they sell out. I never picked up anything for anyone here yet so I'm not sure how the payment/shipping works but I'm willing to try!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Visited our DT today and they had several of the smaller Tombstone Corners pieces, such as the gazebo, gate, witch, etc. as well as a few of the small paintable figurines, but no more skelly birds. If anyone's interested, I would be happy to pick them up for cost + shipping from 26447. We have a 6% sales tax so each piece would be $1.06. I'd also be willing to trade for a few of the paintable pumpkins.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hallow art nothing at marshals  
I wish I had a home goods I think we'd have better luck at one of those, either way I will keep looking!
Yes it would be great if you could get the snoopy jar, I can pay you through PayPal let me know if you do find it when you go back

Thanks!!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> These seem to be a Holy Grail item now!!
> 
> I haven't seen ANY this year & what I saw at Traditions is sold out. I just put mine out & the price I paid ages ago at TJMaxx was $7.99!!


Ticks me off...that Traditions website was super over priced for theirs...and now I can't find one. I didn't think EVERYONE wanted them...


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

Spookybella977 said:


> Hallow art nothing at marshals
> I wish I had a home goods I think we'd have better luck at one of those, either way I will keep looking!
> Yes it would be great if you could get the snoopy jar, I can pay you through PayPal let me know if you do find it when you go back
> 
> Thanks!!


Ok, if you do come across one in your travels let me know. I will let you know if I get to CVS this weekend. If I do I'll grab one for you and we can take it from there. I'd pm you


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> These seem to be a Holy Grail item now!!
> 
> I haven't seen ANY this year & what I saw at Traditions is sold out. I just put mine out & the price I paid ages ago at TJMaxx was $7.99!!


i have seen them but they are all gone now. Sorry.


----------



## Kastaspella (Sep 7, 2016)

any fortune teller sightings from Home Goods (small one).....just thought I'd throw it out there.....haven't had any luck


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok thanks Hallow Art!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi everyone! just wanted to thank You all for looking for the snoopy dish, I bought it on Ebay because I didn't want to miss out on it 

I hope everyone finds what they are looking for, thanks again!


----------



## Kastaspella (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm glad you got it and I hope you didn't have to pay too much for it.....they have some fortune tellers listed but I just can't bring myself to pay triple the price


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks Kastaspella!

I ended up paying around $20 more than what it would have cost me to buy it in person


----------



## Kastaspella (Sep 7, 2016)

That's not too bad.....especially when it's something you REALLY want


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah it wasn't too bad & I really really wanted it! Lol


----------



## wiirenet (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi all, I was wondering if anyone's Michaels still has these, or if anyone is willing to sell theirs?









I am looking for the books with animals on top of them. I have these two, the Magic Mouse and Potions Toad.
There was a third, maybe a raven? Maybe it said Spells? 

Thank you! I love Halloween and shopping for it, so I can post and help out next year!

(PS I am in a suburb of Chicago, IL)


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

wiirenet said:


> I am looking for the books with animals on top of them. I have these two, the Magic Mouse and Potions Toad.
> There was a third, maybe a raven? Maybe it said Spells?


Where did you get those three dragons? They are super cute.


----------

